

Tech Talk:  "10 Things" Design Talk with Jason Putorti - sophmonroe
http://vimeo.com/15066599

======
sarafsaurabh
It was a very informative talk. Got lot to learn especially what not to do
while designing websites.

------
takarat
For non-designers looking to understand how "design" can and will influence
your company's value - the talk is a good springboard. A list of the first 10
things to research to get a basic grasp.

------
bretthellman
Having been there I recommend anyone who doesn't know what "design thinking"
watch. The talk isn't comprehensive but should spark your interest in the
right direction.

